# Gold Glitter



## racmar0208 (Nov 10, 2016)

Can anyone who has used glitter from Nurture in their soaps tell me if the glitter will stick to you or wash cleanly down the drain? I plan to just add some to the tops of my soaps, but I don't want them to be annoying and leaving glitter everywhere. Any reply appreciated!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 10, 2016)

racmar0208 said:


> Can anyone who has used glitter from Nurture in their soaps tell me if the glitter will stick to you or wash cleanly down the drain? I plan to just add some to the tops of my soaps, but I don't want them to be annoying and leaving glitter everywhere. Any reply appreciated!


 
While dry and getting it on the soap it will fly and stick to everything if you're not careful. And it sticks to my fingers when I'm beveling my soaps some too.  However, I find that it just takes a quick rinse under the water and a brief rub to get it off in the shower and it doesn't stick to anything.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 10, 2016)

glitter = craft herpes

it spreads fast and is impossible to ever get rid of


----------



## shoresoap (Jul 15, 2017)

Put the glitter on before it dries. Seems to stay put that way.


----------

